# Asus Max X38/ Vista 64---3.???--DDR 800 4 GB (2x2GB) or DDR 1066 4GB(4x1GB)?



## iDash (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a Maximus SE MB, 






two x290O pros,

  ***going Vista 64!***

****
I read that on Vista 64 with direct x 10, Hellgate London uses at times 5 GB of Ram!!

The guy said he was going to run Crysis to see the Ram Use in that, but he never posted Back and I dont have a account on that forum

A.Anyone confirm this?*
***
"Anyone else heard that vista will be the last 32bit OS MS puts out....

And really, most of my friends (myself included) are running vista64 with little issue, i dont see why enthusiasts wouldnt take that route when upgrading OS this time around.

Playing hellgate:london (64bit dx10 mode) i can see ram usage break 5gb here and there, i need to load up crysis and see where that hits" legendosiris 

2GB vs 4GB thread
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=530814
***












4 GB total, ------------- (future)max is 8 GB. 

Max is $260, 
but I did want to save money on the ram,
 so I can get the only Water Cooled PC case that I like.


B. DDR2 800 4 GB (2x2GB) or DDR2 1066 4GB(4x1GB)



Contenders!!!

DDR 800(2x1) Compared chart- (WC ram is very cool)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16820134012,N82E16820134066&page=5&bop=And


DDR 1066- not many to chose from, but
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6720,N82E16820145043,N82E16820148070&bop=And]


DDR 800 2x2GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16820146692,N82E16820146726&page=1&bop=And


C.***Post the link to the one and only Ram you would pick, ***?

It doesnt have to be the most expensive, 
I came so close to hitting the button on the cheapest $39 Mushkin, 
then i saw the water cooled ones and the one with LEDs,
so I thought I would ask first!

EDIT-----------------------------------------------------------------



I Bought,

1. Kingston HyperX 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066   ""Micron D9GKX(B6-25E) """""""""""""!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134218
Original Price: $159.99 
You Save: $40.00 
$119.99
($104.99 after $15.00 Mail-In Rebate)  WHoooooooot!


Thanks Kursah,

"do some research on your top 3, find out what chips they use, whether it's a D9GMH or D9GMK, etc. Research those for the performance, timings, OC you expect from your purchase. But I still vote mushkin and do the following:

Get a Corsair XMS Memory cooler, it works well, covers all 4 Dimms, sure 3 small fans that spin at 5200+RPM, but they are not noisy, cool memory very well! Here's a link where i posted my Before/After using this item:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...ht=Corsair+XMS"


After 5 days looking for the baddest """"""Micron D9GKX(B6-25E) """""""""""""with the best price!

 I am happy that the search is over! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------





Other good ones,

2.Mushkin 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 (($199- Newegg)(Up to 8GB-Future) I read it that 2x2 overclock better
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146726 $214 (NOT MICRON d9)


3.OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800  (NOT MICRON d9)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227267  $199.99 after $30.00 Mail-In Rebate) 

Best DDR2 800

3.Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800-4-4-4-12 ($100X2=(($200)NEWEGG) LEDs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076  Micron D9

4.OCZ Flex XLC 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800-4-4-4-15 ($75+$75-(($150- Club-IT) (Watercooled) (not micron D)  CAS 4's, Cas 3's have a better chip!( it overclocks up around 1100)
http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A4308059





Transfer the Heatsinks in to better Ram in the future?

5.Crucial "lANFEST" 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800-4-4-4-12 Not micron D9
($64+$64= $128 newegg) LEDs Same as Ballistix, let me know, I believe so!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148144


Or is the right thing to do get the best deal!

Cheapest DDR2 800

***mushkin 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800-4-5-4-11 (PC2 6400) $39+$39 = ($78) Not Micron D9

*Complaints about the heat sink, but cool temps!





Thanks again Guys@!


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

i vote for the crucial balistix
wich case are you going to get?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 28, 2007)

Where did you read that Hellgate: London will use up 5GB of RAM? That wouldn't make sense since most mainstream gamers don't even have 4GB...I would have to argue that's bunk information.

Maybe it can detect or allocate better in an x64OS using an x64 version of the game, but even then, I do not see why it would use 5GB. Maybe 3GB...but hard saying. It played just fine on my system (w/x1950pro) in Beta and system in specs. But I only play at 1440x900, and the graphics in that game aren't exactly revolutionary, they're pretty good for what the game is though.

That Mushkin kit could do some good, that's a nice price for 4gb. I'd find a site that lists their chips, if they're all similar D9's, you may save some money by getting pretty much the same RAM at a lower price even if 800 and OC-ing it to 1066+.


----------



## iDash (Oct 28, 2007)

pt said:


> i vote for the crucial balistix
> wich case are you going to get?



Thanks, Two votes for this already!

If you look the two with the LEDs,

1.LEDs--Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076

2.Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148069

3.LEDs--Crucial "Landfest" 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 $64
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148144





And my case that I really want Bad,  

Gigabyte Mercury Pro review (water-cooled ) $375




http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Chassis/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2327


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/3DMercury

Video review

http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/10539/103/


----------



## iDash (Oct 28, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Where did you read that Hellgate: London will use up 5GB of RAM? That wouldn't make sense since most mainstream gamers don't even have 4GB...I would have to argue that's bunk information.
> 
> Maybe it can detect or allocate better in an x64OS using an x64 version of the game, but even then, I do not see why it would use 5GB. Maybe 3GB...but hard saying. It played just fine on my system (w/x1950pro) in Beta and system in specs. But I only play at 1440x900, and the graphics in that game aren't exactly revolutionary, they're pretty good for what the game is though.
> 
> That Mushkin kit could do some good, that's a nice price for 4gb. I'd find a site that lists their chips, if they're all similar D9's, you may save some money by getting pretty much the same RAM at a lower price even if 800 and OC-ing it to 1066+.




Thanks , I am looking for the Post, and I will post it when I find it!

Edit---
Found it!
"Anyone else heard mention that vista will be the last 32bit OS MS puts out....

And really, most of my friends (myself included) are running vista64 with little issue, i dont see why enthusiasts wouldnt take that route when upgrading OS this time around.

********
Playing hellgate:london (64bit dx10 mode) i can see ram usage break 5gb here and there, i need to load up crysis and see where that hits" legendosiris 
*****
2GB vs 4GB thread
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=530814

Cheapo Mushkin. It would match my case too!

I was so close to hitting the button until I saw the Water cooled that another maxumus guy has,

4.OCZ Flex XLC 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800-3-4-4-15 ($75+$75-(($150- Club-IT) (Watercooled, very low temps, heard that it overclocks up around 1100)






Wonder if you can Transfer the Heatsinks to DDR3 ram in the future?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 28, 2007)

That WC Flex OCZ kit is nice, do some research on your top 3, find out what chips they use, whether it's a D9GMH or D9GMK, etc. Research those for the performance, timings, OC you expect from your purchase. But I still vote mushkin and do the following:

Get a Corsair XMS Memory cooler, it works well, covers all 4 Dimms, sure 3 small fans that spin at 5200+RPM, but they are not noisy, cool memory very well! Here's a link where i posted my Before/After using this item:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28283&highlight=Corsair+XMS

It was very much worth the $25 (incl shipping) IMO. And yes the 3 tiny fans spin at around 5400RPM, but are damn quiet IMO. Plus the cooling around that area is improved, including the base of CPU cooler and NB/MB area. And if you have an open 3-pin due to water cooling, this is an easy solution for sure! Or you could get an 80mm fan and some clamps. I am still impressed with this memory cooler, it works wonders on keeping memory very cool, and will do greatness in a WC'd case where airflow is lower than my Air Cooled case.

That's my suggestion though, do what is right for you and your preferences. Just make sure you do enough research to make a solid decision with realistic expectations and you will do just fine!


----------

